# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  نادي المريخ السوداني محمد عبدالمنعم "عنكبه" رسميا في المريخ في خانة محمد موسى

## الشمشار

*نادي المريخ السوداني
محمد عبدالمنعم "عنكبه" رسميا في المريخ في خانة محمد موسى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عنكبة يوقع للمريخ في خانة اللاعب محمد موسي

12-20-2013 10:27 PM

 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم قام اللاعب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة قبل قليل  بالتوقيع في كشوفات المريخ في خانة اللاعب محمد موسي بعقد احتراف لثلاث  سنوات في حضور الامين العام لنادي المريخ و اعضاء المجلس متوكل و حاتم و  الشاذلي .
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ايوه كده   ده الشغل موش تقول لي زغبير 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*عنكبة افضل من زميله الذي يريد الهلال
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الخوف من شهر سته يكون مافى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*غايتو دى فوضى فنية
لكنها ضربة إدارية الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ليست فوضى فنية ولا يحزنون
وليس هناك أدنى مقارنة ما بين عنكبة ومحمد موسى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمنى ان يكون عند حسن الظن به
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ولا يحزنون!!!
يحزنون ونص كمان!
                        	*

----------


## abusaeed

*كلام جميل وزي الورد مروووووووك
*

----------


## علي حران

*خسرنا محمد موسى كما خسرنا نجم الدين من قبل وعنكبة لن يفيد الزعيم جري ورواشة ينسى الكورة وراه
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالتوفيق لعنكبة ونتمنى ان يكون اضافة حقيقية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*والله دى الخلطه وقنبلة الموسم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*والله طمموا بطنا من التسجيلات  عنكبة شنو البلعب في المريخ اقطع دراعي الصفقة دي وراها مصالح  للمتسلقين علي اكتاف المريخ 
كان الله في عونك يامريخ  بالله عنكبة لا اله الا الله  خموا وصروا يامريخاب لو داي النظرة الفنية  البسجلوا بيها اللعيبة والله جاني مغص 
عنكبة شنو والله مامصدق الخازوق دا يلعب في المريخ 000 يا غرفة تسجلات المريخ قوموا لفو
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أنا معك نجم الدين أفضل من ضفر
ضفر تسهل محاورته وتسبب فى 4 ضربات جزاء من أصل 6 الموسم المنصرم ولكن مالك أفضل منهما ونجم الدين لم يشطب لقرار فنى
*

----------


## عبدالمنعم

*عنكبة افضل من بكرى المدينة الممجدنو الجلافيط وطالعين بيه السماء
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ما تنسوا كاريكا ده الهلال شطبوا وقال مو نافع ودفع دم قلبو عشان ما يرجعو تانى ومازال بيدفع ويدفع
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*خطوه غير موفقة





لكن انشاء الله ربنا يوفقو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*السؤال هو هل وافق مايكل كروجر على شطب محمد موسى ام تمت عملية الشطب بصورة ادارية تعسفية
هل سيأتي اليوم الذي سنأسف فيه على شطب محمد موسى؟؟؟
*

----------


## ود الخلا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

أنا معك نجم الدين أفضل من ضفر
ضفر تسهل محاورته وتسبب فى 4 ضربات جزاء من أصل 6 الموسم المنصرم ولكن مالك أفضل منهما ونجم الدين لم يشطب لقرار فنى



أها مسعولين من الخير .... كان فيهو عمار ليه ما مشى الهلال ..؟؟؟!!!
نجم الديت الأخد كرت عشان يزوغ من كورة مازمبي و لا زول تاني؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كرة القدم لا تخضع للموازنات والتنبأت خاصة عندما يتعلق الامر باللاعب السوداني 

فهو لاعب مزاجي ويلعب حسب الظروف التي يمر بها ولا يمكن ابدا ان تتكهن بالمستوى الذي يمكن ان يقدمه لك اللاعب السوداني 

فيوم في النازل ويوم في الطالع 

عنكبة لاعب جيد وله امكانيات يفقدها الكثير من المهاجمين 

كما له ايضا سلبيات كثيرة 

لكن اللعب في المريخ ليست مثل اللعب في اي فريق اخر 
ففي المريخ سيجد عنكبة الرعاية الكاملة والاهتمام الاكثر لتقليل سلبياته وهذه ستكون مهمة المدرب 

وايضا مهمة عنكبة ان يعمل بجد واجتهاد على تغيير واصلاح نفسه بقوة 

فالجري برواشة وعدم التركيز هي سمة ملازمة لهذا اللاعب ويلحظها اي مشجع ناهيك عن المدرب 

وعلى كروجر ان يعمل منذ اليوم على زيادة جرعات التركيز لدى عنكبة عندها سيصبح اللاعب والمهاجم الاول في المريخ 

اذا ملاحظين ان محمد موسى كان يفتقد للسرعة اللازمة في المناطق الامامية لكن تركيزه جيد امام المرمى 
والدليل هدفه في النيل الحصاحيصا لولاه لما حقق المريخ بطولة الدوري 
لكن عنكبة سيعوضنا عن بطء محمد موسى وفي ذات الوقت نطلب منه ان يعالج عيوب التركيز امام المرمى بالتدرب على اكتساب حساسية الشباك ولعب الباص لزملائه وايداع الكرة في المرمى 

وهذه مهمة كروجر ومهمة اللاعب نفسه بايجاد الرغبة العارمة في عمليات الاصلاح والتغيير 

واعتقد بانه وجود عنكبة مع اوليفيه وتراوري سيعطيه الخبرة الكافية التي ستمكنه من اللعب بصورة جيدة في خط هجوم المريخ
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

كرة القدم لا تخضع للموازنات والتنبأت خاصة عندما يتعلق الامر باللاعب السوداني 

فهو لاعب مزاجي ويلعب حسب الظروف التي يمر بها ولا يمكن ابدا ان تتكهن بالمستوى الذي يمكن ان يقدمه لك اللاعب السوداني 

فيوم في النازل ويوم في الطالع 

عنكبة لاعب جيد وله امكانيات يفقدها الكثير من المهاجمين 

كما له ايضا سلبيات كثيرة 

لكن اللعب في المريخ ليست مثل اللعب في اي فريق اخر 
ففي المريخ سيجد عنكبة الرعاية الكاملة والاهتمام الاكثر لتقليل سلبياته وهذه ستكون مهمة المدرب 

وايضا مهمة عنكبة ان يعمل بجد واجتهاد على تغيير واصلاح نفسه بقوة 

فالجري برواشة وعدم التركيز هي سمة ملازمة لهذا اللاعب ويلحظها اي مشجع ناهيك عن المدرب 

وعلى كروجر ان يعمل منذ اليوم على زيادة جرعات التركيز لدى عنكبة عندها سيصبح اللاعب والمهاجم الاول في المريخ 

اذا ملاحظين ان محمد موسى كان يفتقد للسرعة اللازمة في المناطق الامامية لكن تركيزه جيد امام المرمى 
والدليل هدفه في النيل الحصاحيصا لولاه لما حقق المريخ بطولة الدوري 
لكن عنكبة سيعوضنا عن بطء محمد موسى وفي ذات الوقت نطلب منه ان يعالج عيوب التركيز امام المرمى بالتدرب على اكتساب حساسية الشباك ولعب الباص لزملائه وايداع الكرة في المرمى 

وهذه مهمة كروجر ومهمة اللاعب نفسه بايجاد الرغبة العارمة في عمليات الاصلاح والتغيير 

واعتقد بانه وجود عنكبة مع اوليفيه وتراوري سيعطيه الخبرة الكافية التي ستمكنه من اللعب بصورة جيدة في خط هجوم المريخ



تحليل جميل من الاستاذ نادر الداني

*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*أختلاف اراء ولكنه افضل المهاجمين السودانين في الساحة 

سريع قوي حماسي , يفتقد في بعض الأحيان التركيز ولكنه 

خطير خطير واعتقد انه سينجح نجاح منقطع النظير - ميزته 

الظاهرة في الهجمات المرتدة , في الدورة العربية استطاع 

بمفردة إرهاق منتخبات العراق ولبنان وكان نجم المنتخب 

الأول دون منازع - نتمني له التوفيق مع الزعيم ....

*

----------


## صديق بلول

*عنكبة دا عمره كم سنة يا شباب؟
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*عنكبة لاعب قوي وسريع ويمكنه إزعاج أعتى دفاع
مشكلته أنه (مربوش) وهذه الربشة أحيانا تركبك زملاءه وخصومه
يحتاج لكثير من العمل التدريبي والتوجيه
ولكنه يملك أهم مميزات المهاجم العصري السرعة والقوة وقليل من المهارة
م. اكثر لقطة أعجبتني في تاريخ عنكبة التمرير الجميل لصلاح الجزولي والذي أحرز منه الأخير هدفا جميلا أمام زامبيا
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*عنكبة أسرع وأحرف من محمد موسى لكنه أروش وسريع الإنفعال مما يعرضه للكروت الملونة
وطالما أصبح لاعب للمريخ علينا أن ندعمه

*

----------

